
Eric Schmidt Predicts Internet Will Split into Chinese Web and American One - pestkranker
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2018/09/21/former-google-chief-predicts-internet-will-split-by-chinese-web-an-american-one/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.56bfc19dd89d
======
sharemywin
maybe I'm missing something but the only reason they want google in there is
to steal as much tech as they can.

